# Hello Everyone. New here. Need help on what to do next..



## Vindog224

Hello everyone.. I am writing on this forum for some type of direction and advice that is needed in my life.. Everything you are about to read is true, even though you may not believe it, it is.. Its my life and I am living it right now.. I have been thru so much in the last year that I would not wish this pain on my worst enemy.. I just want to warn people, if you are having problems with a step child and have tried everything, I mean everything to get things to go smoothly and have him open up to you and they have failed, then basically chalk your marriage up as a loss and start planning for a future by yourself. Well I want to share my story and if you see some of the faults in your life as were in mine.. well run, run till you cant stop, and then run some more.. I don’t even have anything figured out or claim to. I am asking for help from someone out there. A tiny bit of help can make a world of difference in another’s life, especially when they are at the end of their rope.. So here it goes I am going to post my life story and I hope someone learns from this and I hope a few people can help me..
I met my wife 17 years ago. At the time we were young and didn’t have a care in the world. She had a son. A 5 year old that was abused by his father and untrusting of anyone who came into his life. For years we had nothing but problems with him. From school to playing with other all the way up to him getting expelled from high school because he punched a female, yes female teacher who was “disrespecting” him. My wife at the time always had an excuse and never blamed him for anything. Anyway to sum our relationship up, it was great because my wife grounded him so he stayed at a friend’s house for 3 months. Those were the best 3 months of our relationship. Then we started finding things. Someone kicked in the window and I tried calling the police and she wouldn’t let me. Weird. I knew it was him and once I pointed out that the criminal who kicked in the window was kind enough to leave his finger prints behind when he cleaned up the broken glass and put it in the garbage can for us.. It was a nice burglar. HAHA Anyway it was him, he was trying to break in for food he said because his friend kicked him out because he never helped with the bills there at all. He didn’t think he had to. So he moves back in. Our house gets robbed of all jewelry and gold, again no cops because finally he copped to doing it. And again who is the one stuck with either the bill or losing the most? Me. So this went on for years until I finally just shut him out of my life basically. It was the only thing I could think of so I didn’t have to deal with his nonsense. Now to the interesting part, my wife was involved in a motorcycle accident where as soon as we were married the collections place came after me and attached my name to the bills. So in refinancing my house and pulling every cent out I could, I was nice enough to make them all go away, then finding out later on it was illegal in what they did, I didn’t have to pay anything cause it was in her name. Anyway now we are living in a house where the mortgage doubled and now the kid is totally out of control. I come home from work and my house smells like pot. Everyday same thing, call mom and say hey WTF can you please tell him to cut the ****? Or I will just have the cops stop over and bring the dog in because I can smell the pot in my house and the odor coming from his room. SO she finally flips and blames me saying that I need to loosen up.. AT THAT MOMENT I knew my marriage was done.. She started letting him do whatever he wanted and actually bought him a car, he blew it up, so she bought him another one, he got high and drove it into a tree, so she bought him another one, he raced that one so many times he seized the engine, so now on his fourth car, and I am the one carrying the burden because she has no money because she borrows it from her brother to buy the kid a car and never has any money for bills. This was about 16 months ago. Then she kinda totally cut me off emotionally, sexually, every way that I can think of. She began talking to a guy she said came up from Georgia to take care of his grandmother. Actually he was the boyfriend before me so it was 18 years since she seen him. And the way our marriage was going I really didn’t care if she wanted to talk to another man because she told me he was married and his wife was up here too.. NOW THIS IS THE BEST PART OF THE STORY SO KEEP READING. AND THIS IS WHERE I NEED HELP ON WHAT TO DO!!
I never told you guys what we do for a living did I. I am a CO, and she is a Counselor for a Federal Prison. Now someone at work approaches me and tells me that my wife is ****ing an inmate.. Turns out, the guy from Georgia, yah it was an inmate in her unit. So not knowing what to believe I pulled his phone calls and there he was telling all his boys how he had a ***** bringing in **** for him, ****ing him whenever he wanted and he even got her to suck his friend’s ****s also. Imagine hearing that? I puked all over the roll call room I was in listening to the calls. His best friend was telling his wife how they were getting ready to do somebody up and it was MiMi’s hubby. My wife’s name is very close to that.. So imagine hearing this too?? I am getting sick as I think about that night at work and typing it. Well my wife got turned out and was bringing in so much stuff, and funny thing was I reported it. I listened to more calls and reported even more stuff. I see the guy I had to report everything to and do you know what he said to me? Why don’t you just cut the **** already? We got her. I said well when are you going to do something? That was over a year ago. We got divorced in January of this year. I reported ton of stuff that I knew and they turned around and came after me and accused me of being dirty. I found out more stuff and emailed the guy from OIG(Office of Inspector General), and they came down in March of this year and starting saying the most rottenest stuff to me. Blaming me for everything, The guy said all of this would of never happened if you could of kept your wife on a shorter leash.. I lost it. I got up and said **** you I am out of here. Then another guy from the FBI was there and said whoa whoa calm down.. So we took a minute to calm down and then this guy named GUIDO says to me, you need to testify against her. You need to do it, we need to put her away. I said are you offering any protection for me since I asked to be put on ADMIN LEAVE, a sort of paid leave, because I couldn’t take staff members coming up to me and said hey I heard your wife was sucking ****, and I heard your wife got gang ****ed by her orderlies. And yah I heard your wife moaning in the background of one of the phone calls, you can hear her getting nailed. I told my warden all about it and he promised to put me out. I sent him 4 emails, and he didn’t even acknowledge my existence.. I printed them out with their properties and he read them and forwarded them. I have the copies. So now I deal with listening to inmates talking **** inside the prison, many of which were probably ****ing my X wife. And they say it out loud as they walk by, OHH Yah she sucked a mean ****.etc etc.. I was to the point that I called EAP. Employee Assistance Program because I was having bad thoughts and it seemed like everyone wrote me off.. She asked if my Warden I sent the emails to was retarded. Hahaha then told me to find a lawyer and take out the trash as she put it.. Oh and now it is over a year my x has been put out with pay, she won’t leave the house, she has stolen stuff from me and I am to the point I don’t even care. She has a condo and that’s where her son lives now. Then I found out that she was talking to the inmate again. She is so dumb, she sent a letter into him and had a phone turned on in her sons name at the condo and gave it to the inmate to put on his call list. That went all the way back to December 2014. I found that out by accident. So the people investigating that who were supposed to, didn’t, missed it and then accused me in march of 2015.. So if your life is as ****ed up as mine or you notice your wife always making excuses for him then run.. They also missed where they are talking about having the “little man” take care of him so they can live there alone and he has to pay the mortgage. Yah the next day my stepson came home and attacked me and got arrested.. You then hear him tell his boys of how the plan backfired and he got arrested and he is still there.. I reported that and said that my x, the inmate, and the kid need to be arrested for conspiracy to commit murder. During the fight the kid tried to twist my head right off my body and was saying why don’t you just die already, I then lost my footing and fell over and was kicked by him and his mother when she had a chance to take a free kick. So all in all after I reported this, the investigator just rolled his eyes and said oh well. And then they cut my phone privileges from me. So I am basically by myself and they are not helping me at all or monitoring the phone calls or doing anything for that matter.. So can someone please help me in anyway? I don’t even know where to start or what its called when your employer doesn’t help you when they should be monitoring the calls? Email me at [email protected]
I am good now I just want everyone to know that.. There are alot more details that were left out also.. Friends at work said to sue the Federal Government of whom I work for because they have dropped the ball very badly.. Oh as I read it over I left out that they found the inmate with a cell phone and after they got him locked up she called it all night. They took a video of it ringing with her cell number calling back. And we matched up the phone records with the cell number. 893 calls in 3 months most of which were over 200 minutes long. And now she has been sending money to him since december 2014 and they arent doing a thing, that is what hurt the most. Them stroking me for all info about her then turning on me as if it was me bringing in smokes and cell phones.. I was in a bad bad place months ago and they turned on me, so should I find a lawyer or no?


----------



## Vindog224

Like I said I am ok now, that was months ago I was in a bad place mentally. I was advised by EAP to get a lawyer because I am a liability, and I was advised by other officers that inmates are going to antagonize me just to get me to loose my cool, just to get time off their sentence.. Hey if I was a scumbag I would do the same thing..but I am not. Again it jumps around and this is the first time I wrote anything ever and sorry but it feels good to get it out there. I think I need to sit and write every detail down day by day as the last year has been. Then send it to a movie producer. This is basically the same thing that has happened in New York when that lady was going to have her husband killed.. same thing.. This is just like therapy writing and posting here. I feel much much better getting it out and not holding it all in.. Thank you.


----------



## Vindog224

anyone? should I talk to a lawyer and let the crap start flying or just tuck my tail between my legs and keep quiet about all of this and let it fester inside till it explodes??


----------



## 6301

Yes! Get a lawyer and find out what can be done about it. Honestly you should have hired on a long time ago and booted her ass out when she kept covering for the kid. You let it get way out of hand and now you have one hassle after another.


----------



## TBT

Vindog224 said:


> anyone? should I talk to a lawyer and let the crap start flying or just tuck my tail between my legs and keep quiet about all of this and let it fester inside till it explodes??


Very few viewers in this section of the forum. Ask a moderator to move it to General where more posters will see it. Take care.


----------



## Dude007

Is this real? Seriously this sounds like a law and order episode...Dude


----------



## Vindog224

No this is serious.. Can someone move this? Mods help me out please.. Thank you


----------



## TBT

Vindog224 said:


> No this is serious.. Can someone move this? Mods help me out please.. Thank you


I think you may just have to PM a mod yourself Vindog. I think EleGirl and Deejo are currently logged on.


----------

